# Old Footage Circa 2006 of an Instinctive Response Training Archery and Tomahawk Seminar!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 1, 2008)

Today I put up on my Blog: *The Instinctive Edge* some video footage of a seminar we held in 2006 on Archery and Tomahawk Throwing!

Check it out:
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...-an-irt-archery-and-tomahaw-throwing-seminar/

Enjoy.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 1, 2008)

Primitive weapons!  AWESOME!  I need to buy a recurve bow!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> Primitive weapons! AWESOME! I need to buy a recurve bow!


 
Hey Dave,

Recurves are a blast to shoot.  I would not trade in any of my modern bows but it is a sure joy to shoot with a recurve.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 11, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Today I put up on my Blog: *The Instinctive Edge* some video footage of a seminar we held in 2006 on Archery and Tomahawk Throwing!
> 
> Check it out:
> http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...-an-irt-archery-and-tomahaw-throwing-seminar/
> ...


 
Tomahawk throwing always looked like fun to me.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 11, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> Tomahawk throwing always looked like fun to me.




Same here!  I would love to learn how to throw tomahawks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guy's it is a blast!  Definately a very enjoyable way to train.


----------

